# Do you freeze your bird food?



## SkyofAngels

My mom has been doing this for years. She puts her bird seed in the freezer after she buys it and leaves it there for a few days. Then when she needs it she lets it thaw and uses it. She swears by it and says if you do this your food won't get wormy. She said that her uncle told her this trick cause his food used to get wormy all the time. I don't do this for two reasons, 1) I have never had a wormy food problem, and 2) I buy it by the 50 lb bag and while my freezer is big it isn't _that_ big. I guess I could break it up and put it in those gallon freezer bags. Then I will have to buy food more in advance since I usually run out and then end up going to the store in the middle of the night Yes, I know I am a HUGE procrastinator. Anyhow, I just thought I would post this to see if anyone does this or if there is any merit behind it or if it is just one of the cooky things my mom does(one of the many )


----------



## Grim

If you get beetles or moths and their larvae freezing is a great way to kill any that are in the feed.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Kristen - We try to freeze our bird seed, Exact, & monkey biscuits in Ziplock freezer bags. Several years ago a vet recommended we do this. Not only does it keep the food fresh but it does kill any unseen larvae.

Now, I do like to practice what I preach, and while I do have a lot of bird seed in the freezer, last spring we got in a new shipment of various seed and I had no freezer space so I put them in ziplock bags, placed those bags in a cardboard box and removed the seed as needed. In the last couple of weeks, we got in another shipment of different seeds, 50 lbs each, and I did the same thing - ziplock bags. To my chagrin, when I started putting these new bags in the cardboard boxes, I had two bags from the spring shipment and found there were moths in the cardboard box and teeny larvae in the seed. They had actually chewed their way into the ziplock bags and made themselves right at home. 

We're trying really hard to find some galvanized trash cans to store surplus in until I can work the bags into the freezer but seems stores only sell plastic now. So, if you have the freezer space, that is the best place to store seed.

Does any one know if it would hurt the birds to feed them the bag that has the teeny moth larvae in it?


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Kristen - We try to freeze our bird seed, Exact, & monkey biscuits in Ziplock freezer bags. Several years ago a vet recommended we do this. Not only does it keep the food fresh but it does kill any unseen larvae.
> 
> Now, I do like to practice what I preach, and while I do have a lot of bird seed in the freezer, last spring we got in a new shipment of various seed and I had no freezer space so I put them in ziplock bags, placed those bags in a cardboard box and removed the seed as needed. In the last couple of weeks, we got in another shipment of different seeds, 50 lbs each, and I did the same thing - ziplock bags. To my chagrin, when I started putting these new bags in the cardboard boxes, I had two bags from the spring shipment and found there were moths in the cardboard box and teeny larvae in the seed. They had actually chewed their way into the ziplock bags and made themselves right at home.
> 
> We're trying really hard to find some galvanized trash cans to store surplus in until I can work the bags into the freezer but seems stores only sell plastic now. So, if you have the freezer space, that is the best place to store seed.
> 
> Does any one know if it would hurt the birds to feed them the bag that has the teeny moth larvae in it?


You'll have to do some research to see if I'm right or if I've lost my mind...... but it seems that once upon a time, someone posted here about bugs in feed and that it was good for the birds and wouldn't hurt them........we've notice the past couple of day little moths in one of our bags. There's no way I could keep my feed in the freezer, unless I bought another freezer............doesn't seem to be bothering the birds. Heck, thet spend every afternoon on the ground pecking and eating God knows what anyway. They peck at the tree trunks and an old cut down tree trunk. I'm pretty sure they are eating some kind of little bugs anyway.......


----------



## Charis

*No Worms in My Breakfast !!!*

There is no way I can freeze my Pigeon seed because of the large amount I buy. I go through it quickly enough that I am not concerned about moths.
With the parrots seed and smaller amounts of dove mix, I do freeze them because I don't go through them as quickly. Once you get moths in your house they are nearly impossible to get rid of. They get into everything, lay their eggs and it's unpleasant to pour a bowl of cereal only to find worms in it. Call me crazy but I like my cereal without worms!


----------



## TheSnipes

Lovebirds said:


> ...it seems that once upon a time, someone posted here about bugs in feed and that it was good for the birds and wouldn't hurt them........we've notice the past couple of day little moths in one of our bags. There's no way I could keep my feed in the freezer, unless I bought another freezer............doesn't seem to be bothering the birds. Heck, thet spend every afternoon on the ground pecking and eating God knows what anyway. They peck at the tree trunks and an old cut down tree trunk. I'm pretty sure they are eating some kind of little bugs anyway.......


I freeze the seed I give to my parrots, and I think I would freeze any I used for any indoor dwelling birds. But like Lovebirds, I think I was told something like let the birds have the bugs/larvae it's good protein


----------



## mr squeaks

WHEW!!!

Am I GLAD I waited before posting! Wondered about those bugs in the seeds!

When I had problems with bugs in the seeds, I took a sieve, poured in the seeds, shook away and poured shaken seeds in another container. THEN, put in the refrigerator. Don't have that much freezer room and the refrig works just fine. Of course, I only have one bird so that's makes quite a difference in storage. If Squeaks ate any bugs, he didn't complain!  

The bagged Kaytee seeds I buy at Petco, is stored in the refrigerator too. I have more problems with bugs in the seeds that I buy from the Feed Barn. They are a "given" for eventual bugs! Hemps seeds are also stored in the cold!

Have had large bags of Wild Bird Seed on my balcony and they, too, can develop bugs...eventually...I just pour 'em in the feeder and the birds eat what they want. Consequently, I now buy smaller bags!

Shi & Squeaks 
(no longer "buggy!")


----------



## pdpbison

...the small Larvae, Bugs and Moths are handy if one gets in any infant or Baby Song Birds...


Phil
l v


----------



## Maggie-NC

Several years ago we had a little finch that we had to keep longer than usual because of injuries. Also, at that time, I didn't know any better and kept cracked corn available to mix with other seed for the pigeons. I kept the corn in a plastic container with a screw- on top.

When we would go to the beach, all the birds (we had less then) would go too, and of course we had to take seed. I accidentally left a container of corn down there and when we went back a few weeks later there were a lot of little black weevils in it.

I would let the little finch out to exercise and he discovered the corn and started picking out the weevils to eat. Until the time he was released, we would "cultivate" enough weevils in the corn for him to feast on. Each time he got out, whether here at home or at the beach, he would head for the corn container, hoping for a treat.


----------



## Skyeking

I have always heard that freezing seed is a good idea. I would, except we go thru the seed quickly so there is no need.We keep it inside in plastic containers on wheels and haven't had a problem. 

I have seen bugs in the seed on occasion but not anymore. When we have had bugs I dumped it all out-and bought new seed. This was before our supplier got a seperate airconditioner unit in the building/garage where the seed is stored after it comes off of the truck. Our supplier must have gotten complaints from all the pigeon flyers around, because we all were bringing home some bugs with the seed. He buys a huge truck load every month and rarely has any left over to sit around. Sitting around for over a month wasn't the problem, it was definitely the heat.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Charis said:


> Once you get moths in your house they are nearly impossible to get rid of. They get into everything, lay their eggs and it's unpleasant to pour a bowl of cereal only to find worms in it. Call me crazy but I like my cereal without worms!


You vegetarian you!!  
Don't like that extra protein? -- Me neither. I ordered a side salad not too long ago from Wendy's -- the side was a very cute caterpiller.  
I freeze all the bird seed I possibly can. The worms and eggs won't harm the birds if they're dead, plus I hate opening a box of people food and find that all those little moths have found their ways in and have left their calling calls and progeny. I freeze all the flour and grains that I can straight from the grocery store just to cut down on this stuff. 
If I find a bag of wormy bird seed, if I can't stuff it in the freezer, it goes right outside into the bird feeders or is distributed outside in the field.


----------



## Charis

flitsnowzoom said:


> You vegetarian you!!
> Don't like that extra protein? -- Me neither. I ordered a side salad not too long ago from Wendy's -- the side was a very cute caterpiller.
> I freeze all the bird seed I possibly can. The worms and eggs won't harm the birds if they're dead, plus I hate opening a box of people food and find that all those little moths have found their ways in and have left their calling calls and progeny. I freeze all the flour and grains that I can straight from the grocery store just to cut down on this stuff.
> If I find a bag of wormy bird seed, if I can't stuff it in the freezer, it goes right outside into the bird feeders or is distributed outside in the field.


LOL. Yes I am a vegitarian. 
Once I had a caterpiller in my Wendy's salad too. Maybe they are testing the maket for new ingredients.


----------



## warriec

if there are a few bugs it should be ok, i am sure that wild pigeons would eat them. I guess there would be additional protein in them. has any body got any results from freezing bird food.


----------



## TAWhatley

warriec said:


> if there are a few bugs it should be ok, i am sure that wild pigeons would eat them. I guess there would be additional protein in them. has any body got any results from freezing bird food.


My rehabber friend gets lots of donated seed from pet stores in the area, and she always freezes it in order to rid it of any bugs. It works just fine.

Terry


----------



## little bird

*worm larvae*

just want to add my experience with worms. My finches and my Quaker Parrot are crazy for worms......waxworm larvae....that I buy at PetLand Discount Stores. You people are trying to kill them off and I have to pay 7 cents apiece for my spoiled fids to enjoy their treats!! Actually they only eat 2/3 per bird a couple times a week. But....my experience with these worms is that to keep them in a larvae stage (as you buy them by the 100)..you MUST keep them refrigerated. So..if you want to KILL the worms you must FREEZE the seed, not just refrigerate.
I NEVER feed my fids dead worms.....only live healthy ones.


----------



## Charis

little bird said:


> just want to add my experience with worms. My finches and my Quaker Parrot are crazy for worms......waxworm larvae....that I buy at PetLand Discount Stores. You people are trying to kill them off and I have to pay 7 cents apiece for my spoiled fids to enjoy their treats!! Actually they only eat 2/3 per bird a couple times a week. But....my experience with these worms is that to keep them in a larvae stage (as you buy them by the 100)..you MUST keep them refrigerated. So..if you want to KILL the worms you must FREEZE the seed, not just refrigerate.
> I NEVER feed my fids dead worms.....only live healthy ones.


Oh, you have a Quaker. One of my beloveds was a Quaker named Nki. Niki would never eat a worm or a bug.


----------



## mr squeaks

OK, Nona, guess the next time I get seeds from the Feed Barn, I'll make sure I don't get too much that I can't freeze!

Too bad I can't send you a free supply, but, *sigh* just wouldn't be practical! 

Just leave the seeds out in OUR heat and you'll have all the worms you want!   

Shi


----------



## SkyofAngels

Yuck... If I ever got worms in my bird food I would throw it away. I know that maybe they wouldn't mind but first of all my birds eat out of my hands and I DO NOT have wormies crawling all over my hands, I get the shakies just thinking about it. Second I could not watch them eating worms it would like give me nightmares or something. I get Nightmares from EVERYTHING. Worms are so nasty. I hate fishing season cause I open my fridge and there is a tub of worms in there I always end up yelling at the Hubby cause its the fridge I eat food from there come on.


----------



## Maggie-NC

SkyofAngels said:


> Yuck... If I ever got worms in my bird food I would throw it away. I know that maybe they wouldn't mind but first of all my birds eat out of my hands and I DO NOT have wormies crawling all over my hands, I get the shakies just thinking about it. Second I could not watch them eating worms it would like give me nightmares or something. I get Nightmares from EVERYTHING. Worms are so nasty. I hate fishing season cause I open my fridge and there is a tub of worms in there I always end up yelling at the Hubby cause its the fridge I eat food from there come on.



LOL, I got a chuckle out of your post. Back in our fishing days, you could frequently find blood worms, grubs, whatever in our fridge. Even now, from time to time, I keep mealworms in the fridge to keep them dormant for a while.

I like worms. Sometimes, I have to grit my teeth when I'm sending them to their doom in a food bowl. Just think, from caterpillars, you get beautiful butterflies. Most worms life cycles are pretty fascinating.


----------

